# my little car cleaning shed



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

hi there

iv been meaning to post this since i joined but for some reason the pics i took got all screwed up and are un usable.

i have no where to store my powerwasher,vacum cleaner,detailing stuff ect that is out of the way and safe.

there is a small strip of concrete that was a dumping ground. it is behind another shed and beside a small yard. there is a gate going out into a field so that area wont be blocked off much

i had pics showing the walls going up and the roof being done but they are nothing fancy just 6"blocks and 6x2" rafters









its nothing special. but it will keep all my stuff safe and ready to use.

i have knocked down that wall since.

dont panic ,the brush in the pic is only used for wasing the tractor and trailers ect


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good, nice to see something done properly for a change rather than a few bits of timber and an old rusty bit of tin for a roof.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

i built doors for it out of steel . 
i plan on putting ply on the inside of the doors to give me a place to mount storage . im thinking bottle racks, boxs for aplicators , tools ,brushs ect















when the galvinised sheeting is painted it will look great


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

im off today (plumber coming to fix heating system) 
i hope to make some more progress on this 

1st fix wiring is next


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

rayner said:


> Looks good, nice to see something done properly for a change rather than a few bits of timber and an old rusty bit of tin for a roof.


thanks mate. 
i dont believe in half doing something.

it will be nice when its finished


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks top 
Some nice shelfing and maby door racks will make use of the space well i reckon
Was there a reason for the size? Or was it just ment to be a top notch shed!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

when i get the wiring ,plumbing and pvc soffet ceiling in i will put shelvs on the back walll and ply on the doors . then its a matter of filling it with goodies. 


the size was dictated by the what is there. there is a gate going into a field . the shed is in line with that. i kept the length short because i wanted to clear the roof on the other shed and not have to fool around with the eaves. 
also there is a septic tank in the field and i needed to keep enough room so that any machinery can still make the turn around the corner of the shed. 

i kept it small because if it was bigger it would end up full of other rubish. it should end up being just the right size . if i will get my power washer,vac,and compressor in i will be happy


thanks for the compliment . i hope it will turn out a top notch shed


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

as for the construction. 
i went for blocks because we had loads lying about . 
all i have had to buy for the whole shed so far 
cement
pvc fascia
1/2 the steel for the doors + galvinised sheeting
some of the electrical sockets

i think i have about 100 euro into it. everything else was left over from other jobs ect


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

a bit of wiring


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

got a few shelvs up.

nothing special
plenty of space to fill.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Its spot on mate, nice work:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the idea of having everything on show on shelves. I have a great big box on the front of my house jam packed. It had a table in so I can use some of the height as I store everything in boxes at the moment but it's not an easy way of putting your hand on something, Every so often I have a big sort out but sometimes after a 12 hour detail with polishing etc you aren't always up to put things away especially when it's gone dark!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

i like the shelvs. 
up till today everything was on the floor inside the front door. 

if you look at the pic. each bottle represents a part oif the process. 
it starts with foam,shampoos,de tar/iron ,clay etc
when i try a few products in each section it will fill up fast. 
i am amazed at how full it looks with so little in there


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Baby man cave ...great idea :thumb: you've done a cracking job there fella.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

got a bit of plumbing done

there is 4 taps . 2 on each end . 
the plan is for the 2 left ones to be for the power washer (and a second one if i cant get this one fixed) 
the ones on the right are for 2 hoses. one for each side of the van.
















next up is to get some hose reals and the vac,compresser ,PW etc installed


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Coming on a treat:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great little place that.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking grate 
Have u got the 110v sockets on there own supply or do they just go to a converter?


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

the shed behind that has a 110v circuit all around . its plugged into a nomal site transformer. this one is just tapped into that. 
its ok that way because i will never be using more than one tool at a time. the trnsformer wouldnt keep up with multiple tools. 
i dont plan on really using the 110v ,16a ,32a sockets much. theyre there more for convenience


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

That's looking grate. Well done


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

where did you get them valves from for the hose to connect to?


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

are you talking about the hose lock conecter
i got them in my local hardware shop. 
i think they wer 5.99 euro compared to 3.99 for a plastic one

i figured that they will last a lot longer than the plastic ones. 
the only down side is that the reducer is plastic. which makes no sence. they have a really good plastic one (in the catalogue) that has a metal reducer.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

a weee update

built a small shelving unit to store my towels and microfiber cloths. 
i realy need to stop them multiplying








i put some 1/2" ply on the back of the door . i built the storage usit there so that i can have a cubby hole for each job. the plan is to have a bottle on top and the tools/aplicaters etc in the cubby.









same thing on this side. i will put smoe worktop on those brackets to create a strong work area for cleaning mats etc

the box under the radio is for a roll of disposable paper. to buy a proper dispenser would cost 30 euro or more so i made one.









i decided to put a small sink for washing my hands or rinsing a MF towel out
just a basic cheapo off of ebay


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Spot on that :thumb:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Paradise. Great job.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Awasome ideas there mate well done, looks well smart
Ive been thinking about that type of sink for my workshop 
Only for washing hands like u as it wont be hooked up to a soil drain


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fanbloodytastic


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

The ss sink was a brillant idea.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I really like this mate, great work!

Obviously everyone would like a lovely garage or shed but this shows you can add something to a property with very little impact!


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. 
The sink was only 38 sterling on ebay including the taps and wasre

there was a ss sink with a backsplash as part of it but the extra size made the shipping rocket. 
Im on the look out for somthing to make backslash

if anyone has a need for a sink , go for it


----------

